# Charge my Mac to 80% or fully to 100%



## AM_SOS (Jul 8, 2010)

I recently found out that it's best to follow say a 30/40 to 80% charge cycle to maximise the life of a Li-Ion battery, by minimising both high and low voltage stress.

While checking up on charging instructions for my MacBook Pro 13 in (early 2015) all I see on the Apple site is information about how it's okay to charge from any point till any point.

But I would like to know if it's okay to say start charging from say 40 % (and possibly avoid the fast charging zone of my Mac)? Would the battery life benefit if I charge this to only 80% as opposed to say 100% ?

Thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Here is what Apple Says: Batteries - Maximizing Performance - Apple
And this: How to Maximize the Battery Life of Your MacBook | Apartment Therapy


----------



## AM_SOS (Jul 8, 2010)

Sure, I saw the article by Apple. But as you can see that only has general advice and nothing in particular about actually charging the battery.

The other article is from 2011 and I am not sure how much of it applies to the latest MacBook Pros using advanced battery charging tech.

Thanks


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Charge it from any point, and to 100%.

Once in a while let battery drain dead and recharge full.

All of this battery maintenance "strategies" will give negligible benefits over the life.... if at all. Certainly not worth the headache of watching your battery constantly to follow these silly rules.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

+1 on Post #4.


----------



## Torry_Cox (Apr 28, 2017)

To my mac already 4 years. For all the time of service, I never asked the meaning of the correct charging of the battery. I can say that now the battery with active work holds about 3 hours, and when it was new about 5 hours. It seems to me normal and not worth it so seriously.


----------



## justmacanswers (Jun 16, 2017)

When you first get your machine you want to condition the battery. Basically, charge it fully.. and after a few hours... allow it to drain to the point of shutting down. This gives your machine the high and low points. If you have your charger connected all the time.. it won't change a thing. Your battery has so many hours of use.


----------



## MacbookRepair (Aug 29, 2017)

The charging system will ensure that it is not overcharged, typically trickle charging at around 99%, and the battery life is based on the number of full charge cycles used.


----------

